# دليل التخلص من الاجهاد وعدم القدرة على التركيز والتوتر - ارجو التثبيت



## تشخيص.هندسى (9 يونيو 2010)

اخوتى فى الله 
تتحكم الاطعمة والمشروبات فى نسبة ال PH فى الدم وتؤثر بدرجة 100% على حالة الجسم الصحية والمزاجية طبقا لحالة الدم (حمضية او قاعدية)
فنحاول بقدر الامكان معادلة ال ph او جعل الجسم فى حالة قاعدية

اذا كان نسبة ال PH فى الاتجاه الحمضى عالي سيشعر الانسان بالاتى
-عدم القدرة على التركيز
-الاجهاد البدنى والعقلى
-المساهمة فى حدوث صداع وخصوصا اخواننا الذين يعانون من صداع نصفى توجد نوعية طعام تسبب لهم هذا الصداع وانا منهم وغالبا هذا الطعام له تأثير حمضى
- اجهاد العضلات والمفاصل
- زيادة نسبة الاملاح والمساهمة فى زيادة نوبات النقرص
- تقليل المناعة فى الجسم
-زيادة الحالة العصبية
-تأثر الجسم سلبا لاى مجهود

تؤثر هذه الاعراض سلبا على اداؤنا كمهندسين حيث نعمل فى اماكن خطرة

اليكم فى المرفقات دليل تأثير الاطعمة على ال ph اذا اكلت شىء حمضى لابد من أكل شىء بجانبه قلوى حتى يتم التوازن
- الاطعمة ذات قيمة بى اتش بلون احمر تكون حامضية والازرق تكون قاعدية ( زود من الازرق وقلل من الاحمر)

من الاطعمة الغنية بالقلوية
البقدونس - التين المجفف - الزبيب - الثوم - السبانخ 

بعد مراعاة هذه النقط ستجد تحسن ملموس فى طريقة حياتك حيث ان هذه طريقة اكل معظم الاوروبيين


المرجع شركة متخصصة فى علوم التغذية موجودة فى المرفقات لمن يحب الاطلاع

اخواتى برجاء نشر هذه المعلومات للاخواتكم واصدقائكم حتى نحافظ على صحة العرب والمسلمين كفانا وكفاكم الله شر الامراض
شكرا و ارجوكم صالح الدعاء والشفاء من الامراض وان يرزقنى الله بالذرية الصالحة


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه النصائح المتميزة بارك الله فيك.


----------



## HMS (10 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك .. فعلاً معلومات قيمة ..


----------



## محمودالحسيني (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بك
معلومات هامة


----------



## مهندس بحراني (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## إسماعيل الخاوة (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع هل لديك مترجم للغة العربية


----------



## agharieb (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## متأمله خير (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات : )


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم55 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك المولي فيك علي المعلومه


----------

